
Learn from failure, find your value - emson
https://emson.co.uk/2015/02/learn-from-failure-find-your-value/
======
emson
What skills have helped you become an Entrepreneur. What have you learned from
your failures, and how have you picked yourself up when things have gone
wrong?

